# Cavalry after the mid-1800s?



## kas (9 Mar 2006)

It's term paper season again (good fun!) and I'm interested in researching the decline of the cavalry and its eventual replacement by armored forces. I've been able to find plenty of sources about the armored side of things, but very little in regards to cavalry. Can anyone suggest any good books or academic articles that discuss topics such as traditional cavalry tactics, the evolution (or lack thereof) of cavalry tactics from about the mid-1800s, or other issues that might relate to the decline of the cavalry?

Any suggestions and/or discussion is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Kas.


----------



## The Anti-Royal (10 Mar 2006)

Try the Canadian Forces College Information Resource Centre.  I did a search using the general keyword "cavalry" and got 191 hits.  Some of those may be useful to you.
The url is http://wps.cfc.forces.gc.ca/en/index.php.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Mar 2006)

kas said:
			
		

> It's term paper season again (good fun!) and I'm interested in researching the decline of the cavalry and its eventual replacement by armored forces. I've been able to find plenty of sources about the armored side of things, but very little in regards to cavalry. Can anyone suggest any good books or academic articles that discuss topics such as traditional cavalry tactics, the evolution (or lack thereof) of cavalry tactics from about the mid-1800s, or other issues that might relate to the decline of the cavalry?
> 
> Any suggestions and/or discussion is greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...



Cavalry forces have never been completely replaced by armoured forces. The British were using a small subunit of mules or horses in Bosnia in recent years (for patrolling rather than offensive action on enemy forces).  Even in the Second World War, horse-mounted soldiers saw action, not just in Poland in 1939 but also in other locations in Eastern Europe.  No doubt they declined but I think one can argue they are not yet extinct.


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Mar 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Cavalry forces have never been completely replaced by armoured forces. The British were using a small subunit of mules or horses in Bosnia in recent years (for patrolling rather than offensive action on enemy forces).  Even in the Second World War, horse-mounted soldiers saw action, not just in Poland in 1939 but also in other locations in Eastern Europe.  No doubt they declined but I think one can argue they are not yet extinct.



"Mules" for cavalry or packing gear? 

**edit: I can remember reading an edition of Sentinel [remember that?] where some RCHA gunners were using pack mules on an jungle hillside ex down in Jamaica [IIRC]. That would be about '82.


----------



## pbi (19 Apr 2006)

kas said:
			
		

> It's term paper season again (good fun!) and I'm interested in researching the decline of the cavalry and its eventual replacement by armored forces. I've been able to find plenty of sources about the armored side of things, but very little in regards to cavalry. Can anyone suggest any good books or academic articles that discuss topics such as traditional cavalry tactics, the evolution (or lack thereof) of cavalry tactics from about the mid-1800s, or other issues that might relate to the decline of the cavalry?
> 
> Any suggestions and/or discussion is greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...



Don't know if you're still looking, but here are a couple of ideas. First, try the Regimental histories of Regiments such as LdSH(RC), RCD, GGHG, etc. Next, try the _Canadian Defense Quarterly _ from the pre-WWII period. I have a 1935 issue that discusses various things to do with cavalry, and the mechanization of cavalry, in Canada and around the world.  You could also try the _Cavalry Journal _ (US Army). Here at CFC we hold some copies that go at least as far back as 1921.

To follow up on what Michael stated, the British and Canadian armies were, as far as I know, the only combatant armies that had completely dropped horsed cavalry in 1939. The French, Germans and Poles all had horsed cavalry, although Polish cavalry brigades could also contain modern armoured cars, tankettes and towed anti-tank guns. The Russians started WWII with large cavalry forces which lasted at least until 1944. These were, IIRC, up to Corps size and included tanks and other supporting arms.
I think you will find, in terms of tactics and training, that by 1900 much of the emphasis for cavalry had shifted from shock action to mounted rifles or dragoon-type tactics, in which the horsemen could fight afoot or on horseback, as the situation required.

My grandfather was a Sgt in the Fifth (Royal Irish) Lancers in 1914. When the Regt deployed to France, along with their modern machine guns (my grandfather was his sqn's MG NCO) they took swords and lances.

Cheers


----------



## a_majoor (20 Apr 2006)

Cavalry was still considered very important in WWI, see:

"The Canadian Cavalry Brigade; Waiting for the G"; by LCol (ret) Richard L Bowes CD http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/documents/vol_08/iss_4/CAJ_vol8.4_e.pdf

This also has some insight into the evolution of mechanized tactics to supplement Cavalry, interestingly enough, this wasn't the development of tanks (which were seen primarily as infantry support weapons at the time), but rather the "Canadian Independent Force" commanded by BGen Brutinel, consisting of two motor machine gun brigades, Lewis gun detachments and trench mortars mounted on trucks.

As pointed out, Europen armies had horse cavalry into the 1930's and Russia had huge formations (including a Cavalry Corps) in action during the Russio-Polish war, and into the opening of WW II. Cavalry is an idea based on speed and mobility, and only the horse was able to put this idea into action until the mid 1930s for most nations. The United States still has "Cavalry" regiments and formations, using advanced mechanization and aviation to supply the speed and mobility in the modern age.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (20 Apr 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> "Mules" for cavalry or packing gear?
> 
> **edit: I can remember reading an edition of Sentinel [remember that?] where some RCHA gunners were using pack mules on an jungle hillside ex down in Jamaica [IIRC]. That would be about '82.



Mules for patrolling on, not just hauling.


----------



## Zartan (20 Apr 2006)

The Rhodesian military had a cavalry regiment called Grey's Scouts, and that was only 30 odd years ago. They were even known for using camo paint on their mounts. They were more of a mounted infantry regiment than a traditional cavalry force, though.


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Apr 2006)

If you can find it, A History of the British Cavalry, 1899-1913, ISBN 0 436 27321 7 contains a lengthy examination of the "Cavalry Debate" which revolved around three main questions: did automatic weapons relegate the horse to a pure transportation role or could the mounted arm still be employed as an offensive weapon; were the sword and the lance obsolete; and would dismounted men mark the end of the "cavalry spirit?" In other words, was the horse an infantry carrier or a fighting vehicle?


----------



## kas (21 Apr 2006)

Unfortunately, due to my inability to find useful academic resources in time, I had to drop the cavalry portion of my essay. I ended up focusing on the British development of tanks during WWI and the debate over whether they should replace infantry or be used in conjunction with them. Got an A-, I'm pleased. =)

I'm still interested in my original topic however, so I might just hunt down some of the suggested resources here over the summer for some light reading.  Thank you for all your replies!

Kas.


----------

